# Contact details for Wyndham Rescission department (2018)



## Eric2013 (Jan 4, 2018)

hi,
    I wanted to cancel my Wyndham vacation ownership contract and my cancellation letter was delivered via certified mail to the Rescission department (P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193) within the rescission period. However, I have not received any response from Wyndham after 9 days the letter was delivered. So I want to contact them.
   I know a lot of people here called Wyndham to confirm their cancellation request was in process or got cancellation confirmation emails from Wyndham. Can anyone please share the telephone number and email address?

  Many thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't believe they are under any responsibility to inform you of the progress of your rescission. Depending on when in the billing cycle the refund hits your CC account, it could take up to 45 days before you see it. Just know that they MUST process the rescission if it is mailed within the legally required time frame. It is the LAW. Not some courtesy of the seller.

Jim


----------



## DaveGTR11 (Aug 24, 2020)

Eric2013 said:


> hi,
> I wanted to cancel my Wyndham vacation ownership contract and my cancellation letter was delivered via certified mail to the Rescission department (P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193) within the rescission period. However, I have not received any response from Wyndham after 9 days the letter was delivered. So I want to contact them.
> I know a lot of people here called Wyndham to confirm their cancellation request was in process or got cancellation confirmation emails from Wyndham. Can anyone please share the telephone number and email address?
> 
> Many thanks


Did you ever get this resolved? I just sent my letter today and am worried. Thanks


----------



## Karen G (Aug 24, 2020)

The person who started this thread has not been back to TUG since Jan. 2018.  But the response by Passepartout still applies to your situation.  It can take up to 45 days but usually doesn't take that long. Wyndham is required by law to cancel your contract and refund your money, but they aren't required to respond to your rescission letter.  Just keep checking your credit card account for your refund.


----------

